# Tom Kerridge Almond Bread



## Vicsetter (Jan 26, 2017)

From his Dopamine Diet cookbook that I know a number of you have bought.

Not quite bread, but halfway between bread and cake but at 2g per slice.  It's actually very tasty, I was worried about the ground Linseed but it just seems to taste a bit nutty.
Didn't use the coconut flour as I didn't have any.
Was going to try the Bread and Butter pudding next but find the OH has used all the cream, guess I have to walk to the co-op.


----------



## Amigo (Jan 26, 2017)

Does anyone have the recipe please?


----------



## Vicsetter (Jan 26, 2017)

yes, tom kerridge.

this is my version:
175g ground almonds
30g ground flaxseed (I used ground linseed from Aldi)
6 medium eggs
1.5tsp erythritol
1 tbsp white wine vinegar
1.5 tsp salt
1.5 tsp bicarb
preheat oven to 180/160 fan/gas 4
line a 1lb loaf tin with parchment (I used a tala 1lb silicon case)
put all ingredients in processor/mixer and blend for 1 minute until combined
pour into tin and cook for 35 minutes.

get the book, it's got all sorts of recipes.  Heavy use of Erythritol, Inulin, almond flour, ground flaxseed.  The amazon listing (£8.99) has a look inside so you can judge the usefulness.


----------



## Radders (Jan 26, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> From his Dopamine Diet cookbook that I know a number of you have bought.
> 
> Not quite bread, but halfway between bread and cake but at 2g per slice.  It's actually very tasty, I was worried about the ground Linseed but it just seems to taste a bit nutty.
> Didn't use the coconut flour as I didn't have any.
> Was going to try the Bread and Butter pudding next but find the OH has used all the cream, guess I have to walk to the co-op.


Looks lovely!

What's erythritol? Is there anything that could be used in its place!


----------



## Vicsetter (Jan 26, 2017)

Radders said:


> Looks lovely!
> 
> What's erythritol? Is there anything that could be used in its place!



its a sugar alcohol, commonly used in chewing gum. 70% the sweetness of sugar, similar to Xylitol and sorbitol. Like all zero sugar sweeteners it can cause stomach upsets, you are advised not to eat more than 80g per day.  Some people dislike the taste and on it's own has a cooling taste. see https://www.verywell.com/erythritol-what-should-you-know-about-it-89560
You could use any of the artificial sweeteners, Splenda is good for baking, but is very artificial and processed.
Inulin is supposed to get rid of the aftertaste of Erythritol and is usually made from chicory.  both Erythritol and inulin are easily produced natural products. 
Inulin is supposed to lower Cholesterol (triglycerides) by up to 19% (anyone for statins??)


----------



## Ditto (Jan 26, 2017)

That looks delicious.


----------



## Amigo (Jan 26, 2017)

Looks lovely...I was going to ask what erythritol was too!


----------



## Radders (Jan 26, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> its a sugar alcohol, commonly used in chewing gum. 70% the sweetness of sugar, similar to Xylitol and sorbitol. Like all zero sugar sweeteners it can cause stomach upsets, you are advised not to eat more than 80g per day.  Some people dislike the taste and on it's own has a cooling taste. see https://www.verywell.com/erythritol-what-should-you-know-about-it-89560
> You could use any of the artificial sweeteners, Splenda is good for baking, but is very artificial and processed.
> Inulin is supposed to get rid of the aftertaste of Erythritol and is usually made from chicory.  both Erythritol and inulin are easily produced natural products.
> Inulin is supposed to lower Cholesterol (triglycerides) by up to 19% (anyone for statins??)


Is Splenda more processed than sugar alcohols then? I bought some xylitol but I didn't find it gave a very satisfying sweetness, and I read that it can increase blood sugar, is that not the case then?


----------



## Dave W (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks @Vicsetter , I think we'll have to give it a try as I'm really missing a bit of bread and find that anything I've tried so far spikes my BG.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jan 26, 2017)

Everyone seems to react differently to all sorts of things, all non-sugar sweeteners work by having the same taste as sugar but they are not able to be absorbed by the digestive system, so don't turn into glucose.  Some people have reported a blood sugar rise from sweeteners. Follow the link I provided to see how natural Erythritol is.
Splenda uses a substance called sucralose to provide the sweet taste.  Sucralose is 600 times as sweet as sugar hence it has to have other things added to make a sugar substitute, these are Maltodextrin and dextrose.  As you may have guessed from the name Dextrose is a simple sugar but is in minute quantities.  Sucralose is not a natural substance and is produced by a patented process using Chlorine.  I have used it and although there is a lot of Urban myths about Splenda, I believe it is probably OK to use.
Erythritol is very similar to Xylitol and Sorbitol in appearance and taste and the cooling effect it gives.  In trials Erythritol also slowed the development of tooth cavities and reduced dental plaque more than Xylitol or Sorbitol.  Because it doesn't quite taste like sugar, I wouldn't use it in coffee or tea (I wouldn't use anything to sweeten these drinks), but I didn't find I could detect it in the bread (only 1.5 teaspoons).  It is also quite pricey at about £12/kilo.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jan 26, 2017)

Dave W said:


> Thanks @Vicsetter , I think we'll have to give it a try as I'm really missing a bit of bread and find that anything I've tried so far spikes my BG.


Your welcome.  P.S. don't make my mistake and put 1.5 tablespoons of salt in my first attempt


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 27, 2017)

This is very similar to a low carb loaf I made.  I agree with with cross between bread & cake.  I'm sure I didn't add any sweetener.  Can't remember.  Brain like a sieve!


----------



## Pine Marten (Jan 27, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> Your welcome.  P.S. don't make my mistake and put 1.5 tablespoons of salt in my first attempt


 ....it looks very delicious - does it come out a bit like a panettone texture, cos I love panettone  ?


----------



## Vicsetter (Jan 27, 2017)

the nearest I can think of is Banana bread.  I presume the problem is that without gluten all you get is crumbs stuck together, I am sure it wouldn't bend like bread.   you can cut it very thin and it toasts OK, has a nutty taste and maybe it's he peanut butter but it still has a salty taste.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 27, 2017)

I bought a bag of gluten so I can add it to non conventional flours.  I tried it once, but don't think it worked.  Psyllium Husks works well for binding.


----------



## Radders (Jan 28, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> Everyone seems to react differently to all sorts of things, all non-sugar sweeteners work by having the same taste as sugar but they are not able to be absorbed by the digestive system, so don't turn into glucose.  Some people have reported a blood sugar rise from sweeteners. Follow the link I provided to see how natural Erythritol is.
> Splenda uses a substance called sucralose to provide the sweet taste.  Sucralose is 600 times as sweet as sugar hence it has to have other things added to make a sugar substitute, these are Maltodextrin and dextrose.  As you may have guessed from the name Dextrose is a simple sugar but is in minute quantities.  Sucralose is not a natural substance and is produced by a patented process using Chlorine.  I have used it and although there is a lot of Urban myths about Splenda, I believe it is probably OK to use.
> Erythritol is very similar to Xylitol and Sorbitol in appearance and taste and the cooling effect it gives.  In trials Erythritol also slowed the development of tooth cavities and reduced dental plaque more than Xylitol or Sorbitol.  Because it doesn't quite taste like sugar, I wouldn't use it in coffee or tea (I wouldn't use anything to sweeten these drinks), but I didn't find I could detect it in the bread (only 1.5 teaspoons).  It is also quite pricey at about £12/kilo.


Very informative, thank you!


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jan 28, 2017)

I am going to try this, thank you for sharing this,  I am going to make the flaxseed biscuits and chocolate mousse,  I will report back when I have made them.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jan 29, 2017)

The chocolate mousse is lovely, rich and very satisfying, really easy to make, took me less than 10 mins.  I did not make the amoretti biscuit part.  Makes 6 good size portions, haven't check my BG yet to see how if affects it.  I think it would be lovely with some raspberries.  Would also make a good topping for a cheesecake.


----------



## Vicsetter (Feb 14, 2017)

My third attempt was a bit of a dissaster, worked ok but tasted nasty, not quite sure what went wrong.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 14, 2017)

Were your ground almonds fresh?  They don't keep very long & may have gone off.  It is advised to keep them in the fridge in an airtight container.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Were your ground almonds fresh?  They don't keep very long & may have gone off.  It is advised to keep them in the fridge in an airtight container.


I'd probably better chuck away that bag in my cupboard that I bought in 2008 then...


----------



## Vicsetter (Feb 15, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Were your ground almonds fresh?  They don't keep very long & may have gone off.  It is advised to keep them in the fridge in an airtight container.


No, out of date, but the same as last 2 loaves.  Probably due to different ratios of ingredients, too much linseed?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 15, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> No, out of date, but the same as last 2 loaves.  Probably due to different ratios of ingredients, too much linseed?


Could be.  Changing ratios can make a big difference, especially with the weird ingredients these recipes use.  It can easily go out of balance.


----------

